# Player looking for group Whitby ON, (Brock ST N & Rossland Rd E area)



## MonkLover (Jul 17, 2010)

I am a mature player who just moved to Whitby. I am interested in joining an exsisrting weekly possible in my area. I am willing to host but I am not interested in DMing, as I don't feel I have the skills or time to properly run a weekly game. I am mostly intderested in playing AD&D 2nd ed or 4E D&D, but will play 3.0/3.5 D&D. I have played many game systems, but mostly AD&D 2nd Ed from 1987 to the start of D&D3.0 on an almost daily basis. I then played a little bit of D&D 3.0 before my work schedule took me away from the game, until 2008 when I was once again able to rejoin a table of gamers for a weekly session of 4E. But alas I have moved away from my gaming group in Thornhill to my new house in Whitby, and as I don't drive and my wife does not get off work until 6-6:30 most nights I will be unable to comute into TO for the weekly session. I am looking for a group close by in the Oshawa/ Whitby/ Ajax area that I can get to and from using Durham Transit (or catching a ride with someone if possible), or for a goup of players and a DM that would not mind sequestering themselves in my basement with me, away from my wife and children for a couple of hours of gaming once a week in tyhe evening.
please contact me via my email at [EMAIL="mr_dana_overland@yahoo.ca"]mr_dana_overland@yahoo.ca[/EMAIL] if interested
Thanks in advance


----------



## webmosher (Aug 20, 2010)

Have you found a group yet? 

I am also an older, red box original player in the Whitby area. I can DM, but not host at the moment. I am preferring 4E right now, but can play other editions. I don't have much experience with 3/3.5, but its just a game, and I think I might have the books in storage somewhere. If you know of a group in Durham that looks good, I can drive. I am sort of looking for a co-ed group, as my daughter is also getting interested. 

Thanks


----------



## MonkLover (Aug 22, 2010)

*I could host at my place*



webmosher said:


> Have you found a group yet?
> 
> I am also an older, red box original player in the Whitby area. I can DM, but not host at the moment. I am preferring 4E right now, but can play other editions. I don't have much experience with 3/3.5, but its just a game, and I think I might have the books in storage somewhere. If you know of a group in Durham that looks good, I can drive. I am sort of looking for a co-ed group, as my daughter is also getting interested.
> 
> Thanks




No not yet, but I do have contacts with a small group of interested players in and about the area, and have just been lacking someone interested in, and capable of running a campaign. I just placed a couple of posts on the Toronto Dungeons and Dragons Meetup, and Toronto Area Gamers (TAG) meetup groups offering my place as a venue for up to 7 people besides myself to play, and I also plan on placing a post on the Dungeons and Dragons Community page at WotC's official site as well. It would be great if you are interested in DM'ing. I am open to a 4E campaign as I have many of the books and I am planning on getting a DDI membership soon. I would also be interested in an AD&D 2E campaign as I have a very extensive collection of books in that rule set. My home is in the Rossland Rd E. and Brock St. N. area of Whitby. My basement is large enough that I could probably fit 7-8 adults around a couple of card tables, and the basement has a door that closes so that interruptions from my wife and 2 small children can be kept to a minimum. I do however have 1 cat, so I hope you and your daughter do not have allergies to cats. I would be looking at hosting on Monday evenings from 6:30-7PM to as late as 11PM 1/week or bi-weekly (what ever works best for the group). I am interested in almost any campaign setting, but besides homebrew campaigns I have most my experience in Forgotten Realms Campaigns, and like old school feeling games. If you are still interested please contact me at mr_dana_overland@yahoo.ca

I hope to hear from you soon.
Regards.


----------



## MonkLover (Aug 25, 2010)

I have been in contact with another gentleman who might be interested DMing a campaign if I can get enough players together. If you and your duaghter are still interested in Monday evenings email me and let know


----------

